# Natura bought by Proctor & Gamble



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't know if anyone has posted this yet. I just learned about it on a Golden forum and thought I'd pass it along for anyone who uses a food made by Natura.

Procter & Gamble to purchase Natura Pet Products - BusinessWeek


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

The beginning of the end for that kibble ...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Nooooo ... You've got to be kidding me. I've always fed Innova to Lucy and Natura was the few companies that could be trusted. This really is horrible news.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

The Hooligans eat Innova with Evo canned. I've fed other foods over the years but always end up going back to Innova. Wonder how long it will take P&G to screw up the formula.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Once the bean counters get involved it's all over. Find a new company to buy your food from.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I finally find a kibble that does not upset a weaning GSD pup (California Natural Lamb and Rice) and now P&G will turn it into crap. I give up.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Its on the truth about pet food blog too Breaking News: Proctor & Gamble Purchases Natura Pet Products

This really sucks. There goes one of the best food companies.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

_"It's time for the right company to take our brands to the next level of growth. P&G is that company," said John Rademakers, founder and owner of Natura Pet Products. "We know that P&G will honor our history as they capitalize on their strengths to build these brands."_


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

How much did John Boy make on the deal? I'm sure it surpasses what most people make in a lifetime.

Can you say "Greed"?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The second there is one, even, minor change to this food formula, i'm switching over to orijen. I just can't believe innova is going to be under the same umbrella as eukanuba and iams. This really pisses me off because Lucy does so well on innova and natura WAS such a great and well respected dog food company. 

The second anything even small changes with this food, i'm done with it. Just like i changed from Canidae the second they changed their formula a couple years ago, i'm doing the same exact thing from Innova to Orijen.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Go RAW, stick it to the kibble manufacturers!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> The second there is one, even, minor change to this food formula, i'm switching over to orijen. I just can't believe innova is going to be under the same umbrella as eukanuba and iams. This really pisses me off because Lucy does so well on innova and natura WAS such a great and well respected dog food company.
> 
> The second anything even small changes with this food, i'm done with it. Just like i changed from Canidae the second they changed their formula a couple years ago, i'm doing the same exact thing from Innova to Orijen.


I hope Orijen/Acana starts producing more so there isn't a shortage again and that Champion doesn't sell the company then I'd have to go raw and I don't have the space, I think my microwave is bigger than my freezer :crazy:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

sagelfn said:


> I hope Orijen/Acana starts producing more so there isn't a shortage again and that Champion doesn't sell the company then I'd have to go raw and I don't have the space, I think my microwave is bigger than my freezer :crazy:


Same boat as you...

Look at the bright side - soon we'll be able to buy our innova at all the local grocery stores and gas stations. I can now get my gas and dog food all at once.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

*&%*^$%$%(*&*&^(%^&$^&%*&%&^$%$(^)*&%^$

F**k now I have no idea what to feed Isa and Akbar as Healthwise was priced the lowest of any natural food I know of. F**C F**C F**C!!!! GAHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> Same boat as you...
> 
> Look at the bright side - soon we'll be able to buy our innova at all the local grocery stores and gas stations. I can now get my gas and dog food all at once.


I feed Orijen but I was considering switching to EVO or putting it in rotation.

You're right though, no more worries if you forget and run out of dog food. No need to find that specialty dog food place just head out to the 24hr shop and you're all set


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm gonna stock up on healthwise and then think about feeding raw, this is ridiculous......



> I feed Orijen but I was considering switching to EVO or putting it in rotation.
> 
> You're right though, no more worries if you forget and run out of dog food. No need to find that specialty dog food place just head out to the 24hr shop and you're all set


Except whose gonna pay $50 for a 30lb bag at the grocery store? That is why they are probably going to put by products, fillers, corn, etc so they can lower the price.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Lucy Dog said:


> The second there is one, even, minor change to this food formula, i'm switching over to orijen. I just can't believe innova is going to be under the same umbrella as eukanuba and iams. This really pisses me off because Lucy does so well on innova and natura WAS such a great and well respected dog food company.
> 
> The second anything even small changes with this food, i'm done with it. Just like i changed from Canidae the second they changed their formula a couple years ago, i'm doing the same exact thing from Innova to Orijen.


The problem is that you won't know for some of the changes, and many of the other changes won't be on the label for awhile.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

LisaT said:


> The problem is that you won't know for some of the changes, and many of the other changes won't be on the label for awhile.


Lisa, I forgot all about that! they have up to 6 months to change the label right?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

mjbgsd said:


> Except whose gonna pay $50 for a 30lb bag at the grocery store? That is why they are probably going to put by products, fillers, corn, etc so they can lower the price.


I was being sarcastic when i made that comment about getting it at gas stations now and im pretty sure she was too (kind of hard to tell over the internet, i know), but this really is not good at all. 

The second one single ingredient changes, i dont care if its the 50th ingredient on the list, i'm done with anything natura/proctor and gamble. I might not even wait for something to change. I would change to orijen right now, i'm just worried because there always seems to be shortages of it all the time.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

LisaT said:


> The problem is that you won't know for some of the changes, and many of the other changes won't be on the label for awhile.


I'm worried a lot of things are going to change that cant be found on the label. Quality control, preservatives, meat quality, manufacturing conditions, etc, etc, etc. 

Does anyone know if any of the P&G brands were involved in that big dog food recall from a couple years back?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> I was being sarcastic when i made that comment about getting it at gas stations now and im pretty sure she was too (kind of hard to tell over the internet, i know), but this really is not good at all.


I was too


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I have a partial bag of EVO red meat and a coupon for a free bag. That will last me about 2 months as I only feed kibble for breakfasts. I guess it's a good thing that Acana just became available in Ohio--looks like I will be trying Acana sooner than I thought.

This stinks. I've been very happy with Natura products for many years, but now they've sold out to the evil empire.

~Kristin


----------



## EmilyK0429 (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh no, I was looking forward to going back to Evo in about 6mos once Benji hit a yr. I guess that won't be happening though. Meega did so well on Evo!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Maybe we all should change our career and start producing good food.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well I'm sorry to hear that.  I do not feed that kibble though


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

This bad news has convinced me to wean all my future litters straight to a raw diet. I'm done playing their game and being at the mercy of greedy corporations. And if they start tampering with raw, I'll raise my own chickens, beef, and hogs!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yaay Doc! Don't forget the rabbits, they really multiply from what I hear and the dogs love them!


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Lucy Dog said:


> I'm worried a lot of things are going to change that cant be found on the label. Quality control, preservatives, meat quality, manufacturing conditions, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> Does anyone know if any of the P&G brands were involved in that big dog food recall from a couple years back?


This is what concerns me, too. It's not so much the possible formula changes (since those can happen with any food, at any time) but the overall quality and safety. You know that their bottom line is going to be priority one, the minute they're answering to a huge corporation, its board members and shareholders.

Another thing to consider is the fact that P&G tests on animals. To me, that speaks to their ethics as a company. If they're willing to torture animals, are they really going to be that concerned with the safety and health of our pets?

I've had Riley on a 1/2 & 1/2 mixture of CN and Fromm for quite a while now. Luckily, I still have about half a bag of the CN left, so I can start transitioning to straight Fromm without causing him any problems. I will not buy another bag of CN. I don't care that it's already been manufactured by Natura's current standards - they're not getting another dime from me.

I'm not sure if P&G had any foods involved in that big recall or not. I don't _think_ they did, but I could very well be wrong.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Yaay Doc! Don't forget the rabbits, they really multiply from what I hear and the dogs love them!


Sshhhshhshshhhhshshs Be vaawe vaawe quiet, I'm huntin wabbits ...........


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I was so disappointed to hear this I just had to leave them some feedback.



> I am very sorry to hear about your pending sale to P&G.
> 
> I've only started feeding my dog EVO in the last 2 years after hearing for a long time what a great product it is and what a great company you have. The only thing unfavorable I have found about your product was its availability. It was certainly a hunt to find a retailer within driving distance of me since I couldn't find someone to ship it to me. Since finding it I drive 2 hrs each way every 1.5-2 months to pick it up.
> 
> ...


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

its time for Horizen to penetrate the U.S. market more in the next year. they make some very good looking foods and operate much the same way Champion foods does. if they did this and expanded their grain free line, it would be another good alternative to those who were previously happy with Natura products.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

roxy84 said:


> its time for Horizen to penetrate the U.S. market more in the next year. they make some very good looking foods and operate much the same way Champion foods does. if they did this and expanded their grain free line, it would be another good alternative to those who were previously happy with Natura products.


The only thing that may hold them back with that is that they only source their ingredients from within 100 km (60 miles) of Rosthern. I doubt they would be able to make their product available nationally in the US without either exhausting their supply if ingredients or running into shortages like Orijen/Acana.

Not only that, but I like the Legacy formula it's just too bad Shania doesn't. They actually sell it in town here.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

angelas said:


> The only thing that may hold them back with that is that they only source their ingredients from within 100 km (60 miles) of Rosthern. I doubt they would be able to make their product available nationally in the US without either exhausting their supply if ingredients or running into shortages like Orijen/Acana.
> 
> Not only that, but I like the Legacy formula it's just too bad Shania doesn't. They actually sell it in town here.


 
they have retailers in quite a few states, just a limited number, however..so they are distributing over a wide area already.

i think if they added some varieties to the Legacy line, more people would find a formula that agrees with their dog.

heres hoping.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

:thumbsdown: :teary: :angryfire:


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

This is a letter forwarded to me; I sometimes order food from her and sent her some price inquiries on other brands this morning after I found out about the impending sale of Natura.

~Kristin

2779 Rademakers Way, Fremont, NE 68025 Tel: (402) 727-0870 Fax: (402) 727-0492 591 Montague Avenue, San Leandro, CA 94577 Tel: (510) 357-7268 Fax: (510) 357-3935 330 Madison Place, Davis, CA 95618 Tel: (530) 601-5300 Fax: (530) 601-5340 The Healthiest Pet Foods in the World – Natural & Organic Pet Food – Natura Pet Products May 5, 2010 
 
Dear Natura Retailer: 

Today the stockholders of Natura Pet Products have agreed to an acquisition by The Procter & Gamble Company. This transaction holds the promise of combining Natura’s outstanding natural pet food and treat brands with the vast resources of P&G to accelerate Natura’s growth in the holistic/natural segment of the pet food market. 

As you know, John and Ann are in their 70’s and wish to focus on their retirement. They have worked very hard over the years and now they want to (and deserve to) enjoy the rest of their life without the risk and worry associated with operating a large and complex business. 

John, Ann and I believe that, based on our lengthy dialogue with P&G Pet Care Management and learning about their thoughts and plans for the business, it was appropriate to pursue a transaction with them. We feel a transaction with P&G would afford Natura employees and business partners the best opportunities in the future, and that they would best protect the "nutritional promise" that has made Natura Pet Products so successful. 
Significant synergies which exist between the Natura business and P&G’s Pet Care business will be tapped to promote greater dynamics, competitiveness, and support in the market place. The "holistic/natural" segment of the Pet Specialty market, which Natura is credited with establishing with its founding products, is today the fastest growing segment in the pet food industry. P&G is interested in further expansion into this very attractive and exciting market arena and the acquisition of Natura Pet Products will enable a complementary opportunity to do so alongside P&G’s current Iams and Eukanuba brands. This move highlights P&G’s commitment to continued growth and investment in the Pet Food Industry and in particular the Independent Pet Specialty Channel. 

In this transaction, P&G will be acquiring our manufacturing facilities in Fremont, NE and San Leandro, CA along with the full complement of Natura employees. P&G intends to operate Natura Pet Products as an independent entity, essentially intact, for the foreseeable future. With the exception of John, Ann and me, Natura’s current operating management team will remain in their respective positions and your contacts within Natura and our mutual business relationship will remain unchanged. All of the distributor contracts will be honored and continued as they are today. For the foreseeable future Natura will operate as a separate business unit within P&G Pet Care. 

It is important to note that today’s announcement is that of a _purchase agreement _and not the _closing _of the actual sale which is subject to customary closing conditions, including receiving regulatory approval. Natura will continue to operate as an independent company until the final closing, which is anticipated to occur in approximately one month. 
 
John, Ann and I are excited about Natura’s future and know that the equity of our brands combined with the many business synergies and scale of resources within P&G will result in faster and exciting growth for the entire Natura business. P&G is relying on Natura’s brands to play a key role in the growth of P&G Pet Care. 
Accurate information is crucial during this time of change. As you are asked about this deal, your help in providing the perspective above will minimize rumors and distraction to our business. We ask that everyone continue their focus on growing the Natura Pet Products brands. Thank you in advance for your continued support. 

We sincerely appreciate your loyalty, support and friendship over the years and look forward to your continued success in growing the Natura business with P&G. 

Sincerely, 

Peter Atkins 
Chief Executive Officer 
Natura Pet Products


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

bsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbs

sounds like every other take over letter.

Someone tell me how much money they will run off into the sunset with.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Doc, I agree. When I asked the person who sent the letter to me if I could pass it on, she said "please do, it will help put people at ease". Right.

~Kristin


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Lucy Dog said:


> I was being sarcastic when i made that comment about getting it at gas stations now and im pretty sure she was too (kind of hard to tell over the internet, i know), but this really is not good at all.
> 
> The second one single ingredient changes, i dont care if its the 50th ingredient on the list, i'm done with anything natura/proctor and gamble. I might not even wait for something to change. I would change to orijen right now, i'm just worried because there always seems to be shortages of it all the time.


I knew you both were joking, I was just mentioning it, lol.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I just sent them an email thanking them for the past two years that I've been feeding their Innova line and let them know that they've lost my business and respect. Lets see what kind of explanation or reasoning they come back with, if any.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That would interesting indeed.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I've promoted their California Natural line for a long time. Never again. P&G needs to stick to toothpaste and stop messing up all the pet food they put their dirty greedy paws on! All we need is another bag of Pukanuba with a different name on it.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

balakai said:


> _ transaction with P&G would afford Natura employees and business partners the best opportunities in the future, and that they would best protect the "nutritional promise" that has made Natura Pet Products so successful. _
> 
> _In this transaction, P&G will be acquiring our manufacturing facilities in Fremont, NE and San Leandro, CA along with the full complement of Natura employees. P&G intends to operate Natura Pet Products as an independent entity, essentially intact, for the foreseeable future._


the exact same "promises" that have been made with pretty much every conglomerate takeover of an independent pet food manufacturer.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

I work at a pet nutrition center and got the news today! Thank god I feed Acana. Supposedly the owner was an 87 year old man who had no family but a daughter who didn't want anything to do with the company. The only person that would give him what he wanted for it was P&G. Alot of people are disappointed.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

crazyboutdogs said:


> I work at a pet nutrition center and got the news today! Thank god I feed Acana. Supposedly the owner was an 87 year old man who had no family but a daughter who didn't want anything to do with the company. The only person that would give him what he wanted for it was P&G. Alot of people are disappointed.


Have you had any issues with Acana shortages like there have been with orijen? I'm feeding Innova, but my next stop is either Acana or Orijen.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You know, now both of those(Orijen&Acana) will be hard to keep up production with, everyone that is in the know will change from the P&G manufacturer.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> You know, now both of those(Orijen&Acana) will be hard to keep up production with, everyone that is in the know will change from the P&G manufacturer.


Since raw isn't an option, it's either taking my chances with orijen/acana or continue feeding iams ... I mean innova.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Look at Honest Kitchen. It is a dehydrated raw food manufactured in a human food processing plant out of California. Expensive but affordable when mixed with raw meaty bones.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

_"In this transaction, P&G will be acquiring our manufacturing facilities in Fremont, NE and San Leandro, CA along with the full complement of Natura employees. P&G intends to operate Natura Pet Products as an independent entity, essentially intact, for the foreseeable future."_

"Essentially intact"? I wonder exactly what they mean by, "essentially"...??

Balakai's post brought something else to mind, too -- it'll be real interesting to see what the retailers do with this. 
I wonder if some of them are going to have the backbone to pull it from their shelves? Or are they going to be more concerned with their own bottom line, parrot the company's BS and try to convince us that it won't turn into Iams in a different bag?


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Doc said:


> Look at Honest Kitchen. It is a dehydrated raw food manufactured in a human food processing plant out of California. Expensive but affordable when mixed with raw meaty bones.


There's another one along the same lines of Honest Kitchen, but I can't for the life of me remember the name. It was started by a woman whose own dog had horrible allergies and didn't do well on any commercial food she tried.
It comes in a clear plastic bag, is also a dehydrated food and you can actually identify the ingredients by sight. 
If I have time tomorrow, I'll stop in and get the name and pricing info, in case anyone might be interested.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

GunnersMom said:


> _"In this transaction, P&G will be acquiring our manufacturing facilities in Fremont, NE and San Leandro, CA along with the full complement of Natura employees. P&G intends to operate Natura Pet Products as an independent entity, essentially intact, for the foreseeable future."_
> 
> "Essentially intact"? I wonder exactly what they mean by, "essentially"...??
> 
> ...



It will probably show up in all the big box stores with a labeled slapped on it claiming "New and Improved - Lower Price". Horse hockey.

I can see it now "All Natural Pukanuba... _for the Discriminating Dog Lover"

_*Mule fritters!*


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

GunnersMom said:


> There's another one along the same lines of Honest Kitchen, but I can't for the life of me remember the name. It was started by a woman whose own dog had horrible allergies and didn't do well on any commercial food she tried.
> It comes in a clear plastic bag, is also a dehydrated food and you can actually identify the ingredients by sight.
> If I have time tomorrow, I'll stop in and get the name and pricing info, in case anyone might be interested.


Stella & Chewy's?


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Doc said:


> It will probably show up in all the big box stores with a labeled slapped on it claiming "New and Improved - Lower Price". Horse hockey.
> 
> I can see it now "All Natural Pukanuba... _for the Discriminating Dog Lover"_
> 
> *Mule fritters!*


"Horse hockey"? _"Mule fritters"??... _LOL - okay, those are new ones to me. (Thanks for the laugh.)
You're right, though -- before long we'll be able to pick up our CN and EVO at Wal-Mart... right next to the windshield washer fluid.



Lucy Dog said:


> Stella & Chewy's?


Hm... that doesn't ring a bell, but it's possible. I'll have to stop in there tomorrow, because now it's bugging me.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Pukanuba...LOL


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I can only imagine the look on my face when I see EVO sitting next to kibbles and bits..and then someone chooses kibbles and bits over EVO


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Okay, that food I was trying to remember is called "Grandma Lucy's." 
I was wrong. I thought it was dehydrated -- it's freeze-dried. 

I didn't bother reading the label. Couldn't get past the price tag. They had a 10lb bag going for $74.99. *WOW!* I mean, unless you have an awful lot of disposable income or are feeding nothing more than a Teacup Chihuahua, I don't know who could afford that.
Definitely out the question for my two chowhounds. :crazy:

We were talking to the woman while we were there and I guess they've been getting a LOT of phone calls from people who aren't happy about this buy-out. I guess California Natural was set to come out with a grain-free formula in the near future. She said the owner had already placed a big order and, after hearing about the buy-out and getting all the phone calls, called back to cancel it. Apparently, they don't plan to stock much of the Natura products in the future.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Doesn't surpise me one bit that people are upset about this. I've got two 30 pound bags of innova here and as soon as they're done, i'm done with that company. 

I hope P&G takes a big hit from this and lose a lot of customers who currently feed natura products. Maybe this will be a good example of what happens when a company like P&G takes over a company like natura.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

GREEEEEEEEEEEEEEAT.

I think I'm going to have to go stock up before P&G gets their hands on it. When you have a dog with food issues, carp like this stinks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

GSDElsa said:


> GREEEEEEEEEEEEEEAT.
> 
> carp like this stinks!!!!!!!!!!!


yes, it sure does stink...almost as bad as crap


----------



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

Poop, that makes me mad.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Looks like we're going back to Orijen for our GSD and Golden Retriever.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

Doc said:


> bsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbs
> 
> sounds like every other take over letter.
> 
> Someone tell me how much money they will run off into the sunset with.


They earned it and deserve whatever they ended up running off into the sunset with.

There is always a chance P&G has seen the massive growth of helthier dog foods and won't change anything.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

TxRider said:


> They earned it and deserve whatever they ended up running off into the sunset with.
> 
> There is always a chance P&G has seen the massive growth of helthier dog foods and won't change anything.


They could have also sold to a company with the same core values that I thought natura did, but they didn't. They sold their company to a company who tests their own non dog food products on animals. How am i supposed to trust a company who tests their products on animals to produce a product that is safe for my dog? I'm not and I won't.

If they keep the ingredients the same or not, I know i'm not going to stick around and find out and I'm sure a lot of other people feel the same way.


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

Lucy,

I am also from CT. I just made the switch from Innova to Orijen. My GSD loves it.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I've heard they are already talking about changing the formulas. 

This is from the marketing questionare some were emailed:


> Currently, EVO Red Meat contains five different red meat products. Consideration is being given to adjusting the EVO Red Meat formulation to include two types of red meat protein, Lamb Meal and Beef which will result in a more balanced formula. This change may reduce the level of protein in the food from 42% to as much as 31%. The new EVO Red Meat will have a more balanced distribution of calories from protein, carbohydrate and fat. The formula will remain grain-free.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Lin said:


> I've heard they are already talking about changing the formulas.
> 
> This is from the marketing questionare some were emailed:


 that was fast


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

Lucy Dog said:


> How am i supposed to trust a company who tests their products on animals to produce a product that is safe for my dog?
> .


you had the right answer. DONT.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Anyone know anywhere in Southern California who even carries Orijen?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

LARHAGE said:


> Anyone know anywhere in Southern California who even carries Orijen?


California Store Listing


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

TxRider said:


> They earned it and deserve whatever they ended up running off into the sunset with.
> 
> There is always a chance P&G has seen the massive growth of helthier dog foods and won't change anything.


Next you will tell me that someone who can play a sport DESERVES MULTIMILLION DOLLAR CONTRACTS even if they are a habitual drug abuser and juiced when performing.

P&G only studies the bottom line and sets margins. They will accomplish their goals at any costs. Out source the cheapest raw material (i.e. CHINA) and buy from the lowest bidder which will result in a cheaper price for consumers and inconsistency in product.

I can only hope and pray that they prove me wrong. i will happily eat crow if they do not screw up the new lines. But I will be the first to say - I told you so.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

sagelfn said:


> California Store Listing


 
Wow, thank you so much, I can drive to a lot of these places, a few months ago their website only showed 3 up North!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

glad you asked or I would not have checked my own area, I now have another option an hour away (it was 2hrs before)


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

TxRider said:


> There is always a chance P&G has seen the massive growth of helthier dog foods and won't change anything.


LOLOLOLOLOLOL,,,,,,,best joke I've heard all day,,,,,,,


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Time to start making our own food.. chicken, rice, veggies, some vitamins, can't be that hard..


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Ucdcrush said:


> Time to start making our own food.. chicken, rice, veggies, some vitamins, can't be that hard..


If you're going to go through all that trouble, why not just go RAW?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Why do some capitalize raw? I see that all the time lately... BARF is capitalized because its an acronym.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lin said:


> Why do some capitalize raw? I see that all the time lately... BARF is capitalized because its an acronym.


Lol ... you know i was actually thinking that exact thing while i was typing that above response. 

You're right though, it shouldn't be capitalized like BARF should be. I think i've seen it capitalized so many times, it's kind of stuck in my head to capitalize RAW (i mean raw) too.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Here's the response I received when I e-mailed Natura and let them know my feelings about selling out to P & G:

*Thank you for taking the time to contact Natura with your concerns about our products and the future acquisition of Natura by P&G which is expected to occur sometime in June 2010. *

*We want to reassure you that Natura is changing ownership but not its philosophy or commitment to quality and nutrition. *

*By joining the P&G family of brands, our intent is that we will have more resources to raise awareness for the benefits of natural and holistic pet foods. Our hope is even more pets will then experience the benefits of Natura’s high-quality, super-premium brands. *

*We have genuinely appreciated your support in the past and we hope we can count you among our valued customers in the future.*

*Sincerely,*

*Colin*
*Natura Representative*


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

raysmom said:


> Here's the response I received when I e-mailed Natura and let them know my feelings about selling out to P & G:
> 
> *Thank you for taking the time to contact Natura with your concerns about our products and the future acquisition of Natura by P&G which is expected to occur sometime in June 2010. *
> 
> ...



What a crock of .......


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

raysmom said:


> Here's the response I received when I e-mailed Natura and let them know my feelings about selling out to P & G:
> 
> *Thank you for taking the time to contact Natura with your concerns about our products and the future acquisition of Natura by P&G which is expected to occur sometime in June 2010. *
> 
> ...


I got a similar "canned" response when I sent them a letter saying I will not continue to buy Innova. They said their quality wouldn't be compromised. I e-mailed them back saying I didn't know what I find sadder, the fact that they believe that or the fact that they expect me to believe it. I told them to consider me an ex-customer.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I was talking to the owner of the shop I buy Orijen from. She carries EVO and she said she is unsure of whether or not she will keep it. She's looking for different products right now. Not sure if its true but her supplyer said P&G put an offer to wellness before Natura and wellness said no.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

sagelfn said:


> I was talking to the owner of the shop I buy Orijen from. She carries EVO and she said she is unsure of whether or not she will keep it. She's looking for different products right now. Not sure if its true but her supplyer said P&G put an offer to wellness before Natura and wellness said no.


Interesting... Wasn't Wellness sold to a bigger company a couple years back? I thought I remembered reading that somewhere. I don't mean a huge company like P&G, but I thought I remember hearing Wellness was sold a few years back.


----------



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

So far I've called a few shops, out of about 12-15 in my area within 10 miles and the average price is $63 for a #30 of LBP.

Sound about right? I was paying $52 incl. tax for Innova. My pup is 7 months so IMO a bit early for grain free, but from what I understand Orijen makes the LBP right so the calcium levels are more accurate. I just hope he does well on it like he did with Innova.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I was feeding Orijen LBP formula since about 3 1/2 months of age (he's just about a yr old and have begun switching to adult) I paid $67 for the 30lb bag


----------



## EmilyK0429 (Dec 6, 2009)

I went to the pet store today to pick up some cat food. The person at the store said that their distributor told them that because of the contract they will not be able to change the formulas for some time. I don't know/think that will be the case, but I thought I would mention it.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't believe it would be because of the contract, if that was true I think Natura would be telling the public about it due to so many people concerned of formula changing. However the sale isn't final yet so due to whats in stores now and whats in production now it will be a little time before formulas change.


----------



## ChrisR2010 (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes. It is really a sad news, especially when you how p&g committed to market quality food by launching Naturally wild. 
Disappointing and scary.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

EmilyK0429 said:


> I went to the pet store today to pick up some cat food. The person at the store said that their distributor told them that because of the contract they will not be able to change the formulas for some time. I don't know/think that will be the case, but I thought I would mention it.


even if true, it would not prevent a changing of suppliers to the cheapest bidders and/or cost cutting measures that affect quality control.


----------



## EmilyK0429 (Dec 6, 2009)

That is exactly what I was thinking Derek! I thought it was an interesting response from the distributor though. 

I am just so glad I had already switched my gang to Orijen before this. The cats were on Evo, but I bought Orijen for them last night.


----------



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

Here is an email I just recieved from Natura.

Dear Kevin,
　
Thank you for sharing your thoughts. P&G believes wholeheartedly in Natura’s nutritional philosophy and have absolutely no intention of "compromising" the quality of its brands. In fact, they are fully committed to maintaining the quality of these terrific brands.
　
Our dedication to quality and our nutritional philosophy has not changed. Natura’s Founders; John & Ann Rademakers and Peter Atkins, started Natura’s business with the purpose to provide the healthiest pet foods in the world. In building Natura’s business they have maintained animal health and wellness as a priority. They have strongly supported their independent retail partners. 
　
Let’s take a moment to reflect and think about the fact that they would not entrust Natura’s legacy to the new owner if they were not convinced that P &G would carry out their product philosophies and quality. P&G is committed to growing the Natura brands and they recognize the critical nature of growing the brands through the independent pet specialty stores.
　
We will continue to celebrate and advance Natura's legacy and nutritional philosophy and maintain Natura's current high standards for product and ingredient quality, food safety and manufacturing excellence. And, we will continue to support the development of a thriving independent pet specialty channel.
　
Again, thank you for contacting us and we especially thank you for giving us the opportunity to respond to your concerns.
　
Your Friend,
Joleen
Natura Product Advisor


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I agree with the poster who said which is sadder- that they believe that bull crap or that they expect us to believe it.


----------



## Hanniel (Apr 18, 2010)

IllinoisNative said:


> I got a similar "canned" response when I sent them a letter saying I will not continue to buy Innova. They said their quality wouldn't be compromised. I e-mailed them back saying I didn't know what I find sadder, the fact that they believe that or the fact that they expect me to believe it. I told them to consider me an ex-customer.



:laugh:LOL





So if more of us switch to Orijen would it be reasonable to think they may drop their price $10 to $15 dollars?


----------



## Hanniel (Apr 18, 2010)

ok, I don't want to downgrade so what brand would be on par or higher than Innova and who would be just under in your opinion?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Hanniel said:


> ok, I don't want to downgrade so what brand would be on par or higher than Innova and who would be just under in your opinion?


Orijen. It's the best of the best. I've got a couple leftover bags of innova and then i'm going to try out Orijen. It's really the best food out there. 

How old is your dog? If he's under two, i'd suggest Orijen large breed puppy. If he's older than two, the adult formula is fine.


----------



## Hanniel (Apr 18, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Orijen. It's the best of the best. I've got a couple leftover bags of innova and then i'm going to try out Orijen. It's really the best food out there.
> 
> How old is your dog? If he's under two, i'd suggest Orijen large breed puppy. If he's older than two, the adult formula is fine.



He's 9 weeks. What on par with Innova or just below it?


----------

